# 2018 Garden Planning and Report Thread



## kroppe

Let's get the 2018 garden thoughts flowing! 

What will be new, added, subtracted or the same in 2018? Larger garden area? New approaches to planting, feeding or harvesting? 

My focus this year is to get the berry patch in shape. Currant bushes are pretty well established and in 2018 I expect a decent crop. In late winter I will prune them fairly hard to get them growing the way I want them to. 

Raspberries will also get cut pretty hard. I had a good crop in 2017, and the raspberries are growing aggressively, and this needs to be curbed/trained as much as possible, so they don't overtake the space I want them to live in. 

For veggies, I will plant: green beans, carrots and peas. Probably also a couple of pepper plants and 2 tomato plants. I'm planting in long rows in 2018, rather than a higher number of shorter rows as in prior years. Seems easier to manage with longer rows. 

Square footage is staying the same. I have a low wire fence for everything, and I use a netting for the berries. The netting is a pain in the backside but I don't have another idea that isn't more work, time or expense. 

Let's hear about the 2018 gardens!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Adding 2 more raised beds.
Putting a homemade green house over at least 2 raised beds for an early start. Thinking of doing another 2.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I'm still picking broccoli this year, which will end tomorrow with the cold, prolonged forecast. I'm going to add more squash to my garden next year and alter my planting dates a bit too.


----------



## JBooth

May add a bed. Waiting to see if I stay in the area. Contemplating buying some ground to play on. 

The real experiment is going to be essentially planting a garden as a food plot for deer. Pumpkins, Chard, maybe sweet potatoes. Doing research now to see what's feasible.


----------



## chuckinduck

Seriously??! We’re starting this already? Lol. Ok. Well no big plans for next year other then to go electric with my fence to keep vermin out and veggies in.


----------



## kroppe

How are things coming? 

I am likely to do little to no gardening this year because of a "life transition event". 

Maybe a few buckets with tomato plants. Maybe some raspberries and currants. But nothing that requires time and cultivation. Time is the key ingredient that is lacking.


----------



## Mike

Topped the beds with chicken manure /shavings. Let it compost over the winter. Will probably till it in next month. 

Still want to add an in-ground garden for bigger plants like squash and melons. Not sure I’ll have time this year. Need to re-establish a compost pile. Plan to build some type of enclosure that I can let the materials age, but keep the critters out of.

Mike


----------



## chuckinduck

Well mine is presently covered in about 10” of snow. At least it was yesterday when I was getting the boy and his quad unstuck from it.


----------



## JBooth

started early spring seeds a couple days ago. Lots of edible sprouts already, but we will let them get big. Biggest thing for me was getting some trees trimmed to allow more light into the yard.


----------



## retired dundo

I think I got another 2 months wait for my garden.Usu


----------



## Scottygvsu

I just ordered some blue potatoes. I'm intrigued by the idea but I really did it to pick a fight with the GF. She'll refuse to eat them and I'll insist that they still taste like normal potatoes. She'll say I've doomed us all to starve as we'll have unfit potatoes to eat all winter, I'll remind her that we are not mountain men and the IGA is 5 miles away. She'll stomp her feet and cross her arms, I'll take a sip of beer and relish in another battle won.


----------



## JBooth

they infact taste exactly like all other potatoes and are higher in nutrients.


----------



## Thirty pointer

I planted some blue fingerling potatoes last season -no difference in taste ...kinda weird though.


----------



## chuckinduck

I have a heck of a time with potatoes normally but last year I had a pretty good crop


----------



## Firefighter

Waiting on a thaw to till my straw, compost, and winter worth of fish carcasses under. 

Gonna plant less tomatoes this year and more english cukes and peppers. Spicy pickles were a smash last year. 

Planning cukes, jalapenos, banana peppers, green or pablano peppers, habaneros, grape tomatoes, maybe 1 big tomato plant, onions, zucchini and yellow squash. 

Strawberries still in. 

Probably do leeks again too and maybe a potato tire. Had some great soup last fall. 

Brussel sprouts too. Deeelish. 

Got more room this year cause I'm not gonna let a pumpkin go buckwild.


----------



## JBooth

I'm going to plant pumpkins in all my food plots up north and see what happens. Deer were eating them in october this past year.


----------



## chuckinduck

JBooth said:


> I'm going to plant pumpkins in all my food plots up north and see what happens. Deer were eating them in october this past year.


I’ve planted them a few times near the house and the deer mowed them down before they vined out. Last year I sprayed them with a mix of water and liquid fabric softener and the pumpkins never got touched.


----------



## retired dundo

Had some trouble with blight or what ever it was on tomatoe plants last year.Looking at daconil and serenade spray but after reading label I lam a little worried about using it.Just wondering what every one else uses.I tried baking soda last year and it helped a little.Think maybe I waited to long


----------



## Scottygvsu

retired dundo said:


> Had some trouble with blight or what ever it was on tomatoe plants last year.Looking at daconil and serenade spray but after reading label I lam a little worried about using it.Just wondering what every one else uses.I tried baking soda last year and it helped a little.Think maybe I waited to long


Bleach. Lots of it. I pour 2 gallons in my 14 gallon tank sprayer and hose my tomato area before I till then again after I till. I fought blight for years. The local greenhouse recommended the bleach treatment and it's worked wonders.


----------



## retired dundo

Scottygvsu said:


> Bleach. Lots of it. I pour 2 gallons in my 14 gallon tank sprayer and hose my tomato area before I till then again after I till. I fought blight for years. The local greenhouse recommended the bleach treatment and it's worked wonders.


Thanks I never heard of that .I will try that.One guestion do you mix it with 12 gallons of water.


----------



## Scottygvsu

retired dundo said:


> Thanks I never heard of that .I will try that.One guestion do you mix it with 12 gallons of water.


Yes. 
I plant 65-70 tomato plants, you may need more or less depending on your garden. 
Scientifically speaking, I use the application rate of spray until you make mud.


----------



## JBooth

toddler tried to help me water my two flats of greens and brocolli and such. She used her paint brush water. 

starting over.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Got 15 tomato plants, 30 pepper plants, and some beans started, finishing up my hydroponic system to transfer them over.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo

I saw my rhubarb is coming up now, along with garlic chives & my green onions look ready.
I'll need to bribe my son in law to till the garden this yr after busting a rib.
This sucks. I've alway enjoyed every step of gardening.
Plus, home projects are on hold & I not see myself fishing by myself this spring


----------



## Scout 2

JBooth said:


> I'm going to plant pumpkins in all my food plots up north and see what happens. Deer were eating them in october this past year.


Plant sunflowers not the oil ones. They don't stand a chance of getting flowers on them. They don't seem to like the oil ones


----------



## Scout 2

jimbo said:


> I saw my rhubarb is coming up now, along with garlic chives & my green onions look ready.
> I'll need to bribe my son in law to till the garden this yr after busting a rib.
> This sucks. I've alway enjoyed every step of gardening.
> Plus, home projects are on hold & I not see myself fishing by myself this spring


I still have snow up here so it will be a while for me. Wife went to a seminar about straw bale gardening and she is going to try that this year with a few things. I have potatos up n pots and am going to start everything else this weekend


----------



## FredBearYooper

Scout 2 said:


> I still have snow up here so it will be a while for me. Wife went to a seminar about straw bale gardening and she is going to try that this year with a few things. I have potatos up n pots and am going to start everything else this weekend


I'm going all out this year, I'm doing straw bales, hydroponics, and traditional gardening 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter

Question- when should I till my soil here in SE MI, assuming a mid to late May planting?

I've got straw and leaves down now to suppress weed growth. I'll rake and burn before tilling. 

I'm eager since it's been so nice, but don't want to get overrun with weeds (or is that not even a concern?)

Still a rookie here.


----------



## FullQuiver

Planted snow peas, red beets,parsnips and radishes today and also started my tomatoes, peppers melons and squash today.. This will put them at 4-5 weeks old when I plant them...


----------



## FullQuiver

Firefighter said:


> Question- when should I till my soil here in SE MI, assuming a mid to late May planting?
> 
> I've got straw and leaves down now to suppress weed growth. I'll rake and burn before tilling.
> 
> I'm eager since it's been so nice, but don't want to get overrun with weeds (or is that not even a concern?)
> 
> Still a rookie here.


It really depends on what you intend to plant.. Somethings should be in the ground much earlier than others... Like peas and most root vegetables.


----------



## Scout 2

Firefighter said:


> Question- when should I till my soil here in SE MI, assuming a mid to late May planting?
> 
> I've got straw and leaves down now to suppress weed growth. I'll rake and burn before tilling.
> 
> I'm eager since it's been so nice, but don't want to get overrun with weeds (or is that not even a concern?)
> 
> Still a rookie here.


I would work the leaves and straw in for help to build up the soil. Make sure the leaves are maple and not oak


----------



## Firefighter

Mostly maple. Soil is already incredible, but I'll certainly till the leaves and grass clippings in. Gonna burn the straw since it's not broken down and there's a lot.


----------



## brewster

Firefighter said:


> Mostly maple. Soil is already incredible, but I'll certainly till the leaves and grass clippings in. Gonna burn the straw since it's not broken down and there's a lot.[/QUOT





Firefighter said:


> Mostly maple. Soil is already incredible, but I'll certainly till the leaves and grass clippings in. Gonna burn the straw since it's not broken down and there's a lot.


Not sure what a lot of straw is for you but, we use lots of straw on our garlic beds and in the alleys between the beds. I always till in the straw, I want the organic matter no matter what, can't think of a reason I wouldn't want it in the ground. 

Ideally you would have some green manure to let you get to about 50% green 50% brown for it to decompose. You could till in the straw and put some higher nitro fertilizer on it to give you enough nitro to have it decompose.


----------



## Scout 2

I would use the straw between the rows as a weed stop and you can walk on it when the ground is wet. Straw is a good way to get a lot of unwanted seeds in the garden but if they come up on the pathway they can be taken care of easy


----------



## brewster

Scout 2 said:


> I would use the straw between the rows as a weed stop and you can walk on it when the ground is wet. Straw is a good way to get a lot of unwanted seeds in the garden but if they come up on the pathway they can be taken care of easy


We need the straw for a winter bed for the garlic. 

Also use it like you said for the alleys, at some point it starts to get weeds and I till it under and throw some lumite down.

Never had a problem with weeds from the straw, Only problem we've ever had with straw is one time when the harvesters must have done a poor job, my wife weeded more wheat than weeds that year. Never bought straw from them again.


----------



## Scout 2

brewster said:


> We need the straw for a winter bed for the garlic.
> 
> Also use it like you said for the alleys, at some point it starts to get weeds and I till it under and throw some lumite down.
> 
> Never had a problem with weeds from the straw, Only problem we've ever had with straw is one time when the harvesters must have done a poor job, my wife weeded more wheat than weeds that year. Never bought straw from them again.


Sometimes they just cut and ale straw with the seeds in it. I got some rye straw a few years that was that way and I used it on my food plot. It added mulch and seeded it at the same time. I don't remember why the guy baled it that way but it was free and he delivered it . I had a manure spreader at the time and I just threw it in there and spread it


----------



## JBooth

I tilled and planted cool season stuff last week. Now is the time, ff


----------



## brewster

Firefighter said:


> Mostly maple. Soil is already incredible, but I'll certainly till the leaves and grass clippings in. Gonna burn the straw since it's not broken down and there's a lot.



This is how our straw looks after the winter, some blows off. The garlic is doing very well, a little over 10,000 cloves this year.


----------



## chuckinduck

Anyone got a electric fence they’d recommend. The ***** have penetrated the perimeter and need to fight them with something that bites back this year. SHOCK THERAPY. Garden is large. 130’ x 60’ ish. Thinking a 3 strand fence unless someone else suggests something better. Thanks.


----------



## brewster

chuckinduck said:


> Anyone got a electric fence they’d recommend. The ***** have penetrated the perimeter and need to fight them with something that bites back this year. SHOCK THERAPY. Garden is large. 130’ x 60’ ish. Thinking a 3 strand fence unless someone else suggests something better. Thanks.


Can't help you on the fence but, this post was great, I loved the "penetrated the perimeter".


----------



## finlander

Roses are starting to open up on this climber now. It’s so big it’s blocking am sun from the yellow roses. Some years I count 12-13 buds on our yellow. This year only three. I do cut the yellows back to above the 5 leaves so we get buds again. Never tried it with the climber. Thanks for the tip. May wait til it flowers out before the trim.


----------



## chuckinduck

Scout 2 said:


> Heres what to do with potato's. Lay them on top of the ground and then cover with plain wood chips. I bought uncoiored pine from HD. We alwsays just got little ones other years and I did this last year. We had potato's big enough the one was a meal for people. Best part was they all were in the wood chips very few went into the ground. I just took a 4 tine rack and raked the wood chips back


I’ll have to try this next year. I’m still planting and hilling with straw. Last year I had a pretty good harvest.


----------



## chuckinduck

I’ve tried preen a couple times and followed the directions and can’t seem to make it work for me. Others rave about the stuff though.


----------



## kroppe

Roses withstand heavy pruning, so cut away. It will affect flower yield, but if you have other good reasons to prune, let the hacking begin.


----------



## chuckinduck

JBooth said:


> Here's another weed suggestion. I like this myself. https://www.neversinktools.com/products/neversink-flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the guys that like immaculate gardens and small hobby farms check this guy out.


This flamer intrigues me. This may cost me money.


----------



## Swampdog467

Some times the seed corn growers around me will use a flamer to retard the growth slightly on the male rows if they get too far advanced

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike

Out weeding the (much neglected) garden, and found the first harvest of 2018. Bunch more ready in a few days.


----------



## Mike

Weeds are back under control. Planted watermelon, cantaloupe, and a couple cucumbers/pickles to replace plants that died. Still have to plant the peppers/squash and trim up the tomatoes.


----------



## Scout 2

How long does it take for snapper eggs to hatch. In the last week we have had 3 of them laying eggs in the garden and where they are at I cannot till it without hitting the nest


----------



## growninmi

Scout 2 said:


> How long does it take for snapper eggs to hatch. In the last week we have had 3 of them laying eggs in the garden and where they are at I cannot till it without hitting the nest


I could be mistaken, but I believe they hatch in fall..stay in ground all winter and exit following spring. I know that is case for some Michigan turtles, not sure which..


----------



## Scout 2

Looks like they get relocated then


----------



## Waif

Scout 2 said:


> How long does it take for snapper eggs to hatch. In the last week we have had 3 of them laying eggs in the garden and where they are at I cannot till it without hitting the nest


Around 90 days. 80-100,even longer. Temp and other conditions factor.
*****,fox and other critters are hard on them...


----------



## growninmi

Scout 2 said:


> Looks like they get relocated then


https://www.google.com/amp/s/oaklan...les-dont-mess-with-me-its-nesting-season/amp/

Looks like snappers take 80 days to hatch and leave nest at that time.


----------



## JAA

Scout 2 said:


> How long does it take for snapper eggs to hatch. In the last week we have had 3 of them laying eggs in the garden and where they are at I cannot till it without hitting the nest


 Maybe just me But's that's pretty darn cool If they were in my garden I would put some chicken wire around them, Move some plants if needed as it's not to late, And mark the calendar, Then put a game cam on them. It would be cool for the kids as well, Or Grand-kids, Our Us


----------



## Kennybks

Waif said:


> Around 90 days. 80-100,even longer. Temp and other conditions factor.
> *****,fox and other critters are hard on them...


As much as I dislike snapping turtles, I do believe that there's a place for all God's creatures, but my garden is not one of them.

On another note, after the tree cleanup and several replants, a good weeding, I think the garden should do alright this year.


----------



## sureshot006

First zucchini flower of the season.


----------



## retired dundo

Mike said:


> Weeds are back under control. Planted watermelon, cantaloupe, and a couple cucumbers/pickles to replace plants that died. Still have to plant the peppers/squash and trim up the tomatoes.
> 
> View attachment 316661
> View attachment 316660


Really nice clean garden


sureshot006 said:


> First zucchini flower of the season.
> View attachment 316768





sureshot006 said:


> First zucchini flower of the season.
> View attachment 316768





sureshot006 said:


> First zucchini flower of the season.
> View attachment 316768


W


sureshot006 said:


> First zucchini flower of the season.
> View attachment 316768


wow That is early now if you get a male flower pollinate it yourself


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Really nice clean garden
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> wow That is early now if you get a male flower pollinate it yourself


Plenty of bugs to do the job but I have used a paint brush before.

I always get a half dozen females or so before a male so the first ones just rot off.


----------



## growninmi

sureshot006 said:


> Eh... I could pollinate a female but not sure it would take and the neighbors might call the cops.
> 
> I always get a half dozen females or so before a male so the first ones just rot off.


I'm glad you mentioned neighbors catching ya cause it saved me from saying it lol

I just went and watered..i don't have flowers on my zukes..I have little zukes lol
There's another on same plant, just smaller..


----------



## sureshot006

My edit was too slow LOL


----------



## Mike

chuckinduck said:


> Spent the weekend on and off putzing around garden doing weed control and fertilizing. Oh yah. And adding a 4th row of energized fencing. Apparently the deer realized the middle one closing the large gap was just there for show as they wiped out most of my first planting of beans and half my broccoli and cauliflower. I think the beans will rebound. Not sure on the broccoli or cauliflower.


It’s amazing how fast that can happen. I really want to expand the garden, but need another fence up first. Also need to enclose my berry patch - the deer ate all of the new growth on the raspberries and blackberries. On a positive note, it has been a good year for wild blueberries (have a lot on my property, but the berries are usually really small).

Mike


----------



## sureshot006

Mid July 2014. Going to take a miracle to get near that this year. Tomatoes are already showing signs of blight.


----------



## kroppe

Currants and raspberries are loaded. Just picked a quart of fat red currants and will have them for lunch tomorrow. Sunday I will make a pass over the raspberries and probably will get about a quart. This is the third season for the plants and they are zooming.


----------



## Mike

Watermelons are starting.









Weeds are out of control again. Need to spend a few hours in the garden.


----------



## Kennybks

Last couple of days our beans started producing. Picked all but two broccoli tops, got them blanched and packaged for the freezer.

Tomatoes are growing tall, strong and very healthy looking. No signs of blight or worm damage. Japanese beetles are just now showing up in numbers. No signs of damage on the beans yet.

Hot peppers have a lot of foliage, but not a lot of them forming yet. Jalapeno and poblanos are doing great.






















Okra even doing good in this heat.


----------



## kroppe

Looking good Mike and Kenny. Mike, the tomatoes look great. 

Made another pass through the currants and picked another quart. Made some currant jelly, I think it's going to be good on the toast tomorrow!

Picked a pint of raspberries. Good stuff.


----------



## chuckinduck

So much for deer sensing the current in my fence and staying away. Guess I need to add another strand of rope to the fence. This time I’ll have to go up as it’s evident they’re jumping into the garden.


----------



## Mike

chuckinduck said:


> So much for deer sensing the current in my fence and staying away. Guess I need to add another strand of rope to the fence. This time I’ll have to go up as it’s evident they’re jumping into the garden.


That sucks C&D. Good luck with the battle.


----------



## Radar420

I'm jealous of all the garden pics. I got mine in later than usual and haven't seen it in a couple weeks. I should have some produce ready next time I'm up.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I'm picking lots of cucumbers, summer squash, coliflour and broccoli. Everything else is growing great too.


----------



## Kennybks

Our local greenhouse had some mismarked peppers. Our yellow bell are a little different. 

While being yellow, and in a salad they're







not bad peppers, these certainly aren't bell peppers.


----------



## Firefighter

15 quarts of jalapeno garlic pickles last week. Ran out of jars. Still had more cukes.

Time to go get more supplies and also pick up a garage fridge, since all the fresh veggies cramps my beer space inside


----------



## Gamechanger

Kennybks said:


> Our local greenhouse had some mismarked peppers. Our yellow bell are a little different.
> 
> While being yellow, and in a salad they're
> View attachment 321506
> not bad peppers, these certainly aren't bell peppers.


Too bad you don't have more...those banana peppers stuffed with sauerkraut and pickled are really good.


----------



## sureshot006

Gamechanger said:


> Too bad you don't have more...those banana peppers stuffed with sauerkraut and pickled are really good.


Had them once. Thank you for jogging my memory. They are awesome.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

chuckinduck said:


> So much for deer sensing the current in my fence and staying away. Guess I need to add another strand of rope to the fence. This time I’ll have to go up as it’s evident they’re jumping into the garden.


Had ground hogs eat up all my cabbage, brussell sprouts, beans, lettuce, broccoli. Had raised beds wrapped with chicken wire. The still got it. Caught one. Pickle cukes are doing great. Gonna have to electrify each bed next year.


----------



## Scout 2

Same thing here deer ate my pickle plants off and then the beans plants. Rest is doing ok but we planted plants in the green house and used peat pots this year. I found the other day the roots are not going thru the peat pots. I could pick the whole plant out of the ground in the pot. Only a couple of roots were going out so I split the pots and replanted them. They look good now and to help we got rain that night. The straw bales have tomato plants in them and they are getting a lot of tomatoes on them


----------



## Mike

The rain this weekend is really helping the garden, have zucchini and summer squash ready to pick today.









The peppers and volunteer tomatoes are looking better. Waited too long to get the peppers in, we’ll see how they do.









Melons are getting bigger.


----------



## junkman

Love this time of year.Fresh tomatoes every day.YUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Still haven't got a red tomato yet. Early Girls that went in before Memorial Day are tall and busy, but just green tomatoes so far.


----------



## OnHoPr

Trophy Specialist said:


> Still haven't got a red tomato yet. Early Girls that went in before Memorial Day are tall and busy, but just green tomatoes so far.












Green tomato pie

If you let it sit for a day and find the right recipe and tweak it for your palate. They are pretty good. My one grandmother was rumored to make one that you could not tell the difference from a good apple pie.


----------



## sureshot006

Got a few tomatoes, green peppers, one Caribbean red habanero, and more zucchini/pickles (which are dying of powdery mildew, as usual)
My son wanted to help with the zucchini I missed from the previous day lol


----------

